# What type of bag do you prefer to receive your coffee in?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*What type of bag do you prefer to receive wholebeans in?*​
Thick walled paper / card120.00%Foil360.00%Plastic (includes all polymers)00.00%Other (please explain)120.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We established in an earlier poll that the majority of members preferred bags with one-way valves for their coffee storage at home

What bag material do you prefer to receive beans in?

Thick walled paper / card

Foil

Plastic (includes all polymer variants)

Other

Do you transfer the beans to another container when you receive them or keep them in the bags as storage?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I voted 'another' but what I really wanted is to click two of them. I think nothing is better both aesthetically, and also to protect the beans, than a thick brown paper bag, with a one-way valve and foil-lined. I believe that stumptown are using this system, coffeebeanshop.co.uk definitely are, and Hasbean did, albeit briefly.

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Chris, it does look tremendous. However, done cheaply it can look a little tacky, so more often than not I'd go with a foil bag with a one way valve. Nice and safe









Having said that though, I do love the look of Square Mile's 4Kg tubs.


----------

